# personal thanks



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

personal thanks to vets and medical workers who helped us from many countries. d to all the other combat vets from usa,,team rubicon first on the scene to my knowledge. Salute,former combat vets. Thanks to the guy from cleveland


----------

